# T4i Sesnor cleaning



## griggsy8192 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

I've just bought myself a T4i and have noticed that there are a couple of hot pixels in both photo and video mode. I read that cleaning the sensor through the menu may fix it. 

Everything says to select the manual sensor cleaning option however on my menu I only have the two options under sensor cleaning - enable/disable automatic or clean now. I have seen videos of the t4i menu and they have the manually clean option as well.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2013)

griggsy8192 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought myself a T4i and have noticed that there are a couple of hot pixels in both photo and video mode. I read that cleaning the sensor through the menu may fix it.
> 
> ...


 
You are not cleaning the sensor, just putting the camera in the mode that allows you to manually clean dust from the sensor with a blower or other tool. When in that mode, it is claimed that bad pixels are mapped out, assuming they are really bad.
Make sure your camera is in one of the advanced modes, not the green box mode. That should let you see the manual clean function. Put it in the "P" mode, for example. They restrict advanced functions from appearing in the fully automatic green box mode.

Here is a good article about mapping out hot pixels.


----------

